# DVD



## Swampguy (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I use my DVD recorder like my cd recorder? My wife is a photograper and would like more space than a cd provides. If I can do you just copy to like you do with a cd or does the media need to be in a certain format? Thanks, Tim


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes. You can fit 4.7GB of data files on to a DVD disk. That is the equivalent of about 7 CD's. When the dual layer DVD media becomes more affordable you'll be able to burn about 8 GB (12 CD's) to one disk.

I would not rely on this as your only method to archive your images. The mylar in optical media is known to break down over time and, 10 years from now, you may find your information is totally gone.

I've been taking digital pictures for 7 years now. I probably have about 100,000 images. I store them all on 3 hard drives. They're all duplicated in full on all three using file sync software. If one hdd fails then I have a backup. I've also begun to backup my system using Carbonite. It's an online backup system that only costs $5 a month and backups in the background.

Anyway, a long answer to your question. I don't have a problem with backing up to DVD media as a method. It's a good method but make sure she has another way of archiving the data.


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 24, 2006)

Rich has a good method of storing his data, including the offsite. The goal in proper archival is to eliminate the single point of failure. 

I'm very reticent to recommend storing data on CD/DVD media. I've heard that a recent GART study determined that the average useful life of the media is only three years. The problem with it is as prices of the media have come down, so has the quality of the media. The number one destroyer of CD/DVD media is ultraviolet light. So, if you use this type of media for storage, be sure the cases are not clear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rjlynam_
> Rich has a good method of storing his data, including the offsite. The goal in proper archival is to eliminate the single point of failure.
> 
> I'm very reticent to recommend storing data on CD/DVD media. I've heard that a recent GART study determined that the average useful life of the media is only three years. The problem with it is as prices of the media have come down, so has the quality of the media. The number one destroyer of CD/DVD media is ultraviolet light. So, if you use this type of media for storage, be sure the cases are not clear


On the note of quality of materials, look for deals on Taiyo Yuden disks. They are known for their long life. Supermediastore.com and meritline.com have good prices on media.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Yes. You can fit 4.7GB of data files on to a DVD disk. That is the equivalent of about 7 CD's. When the dual layer DVD media becomes more affordable you'll be able to burn about 8 GB (12 CD's) to one disk.
> 
> I would not rely on this as your only method to archive your images. The mylar in optical media is known to break down over time and, 10 years from now, you may find your information is totally gone.
> ...


Don't tell me you have one of those Japanese 1Gbit links to the Internet! :X


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 24, 2006)

It's only 100MBps unfortunately. A fiber connection to the Internet in my house that only costs $45/month. Sweet!

What is so odd is that, while broadband is super cheap, cell phone costs are outrageous even though they issue cell phones to their kids. It literally costs about $.60/min to talk on a cell phone here.

Getting back to the Carbonite thing though, you don't have to have a really fast connection to use it but you do need to leave your computer on for a LONG time. I sent them an e-mail because they claimed to allow uploads as fast as your internet connection would permit and I realized that this promise was not being met. They can only upload about 300Kbps. It literally took about 3 weeks for my initial 40 GB of data to be backed up. Now it only has to do incremental backups and that can be done in the background when I'm using my computer. It's dirt cheap though because Internet bandwidth is not free. I think they're expanding and should get faster over time.

A free method of backing up as much as 2.7 GB of data is the GMail drive extension. That won't backup very many photos however (only about 2000).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 24, 2006)

Rich

Any idea where to get the best but cheapest dual layer DVD's?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 24, 2006)

I would go to http://www.supermediastore.com. It's been a really long time since I've looked at DVD media prices (about a year) because I have such a huge stash. I usually buy them in packs of 100 and haven't had a need to burn much.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

